# Smart picture thread



## ICE (Jul 23, 2011)

Lets try this:  Post a picture. No comment needed.  Pictures of what you have a question about.  If it is posted here, people will start jabbering about what's wrong.  You can learn and so can others.  Me too.  Since I am only 4' tall, without pictures, I would miss out on a bunch of the world.

So be nice to the Tiger, broaden his horizons.  I have given you many pictures. As much as I enjoy entertaining you, I enjoy being entertained.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2011)

So let me guess, he's there to change a light bulb.


----------



## packsaddle (Jul 23, 2011)

> Post a picture. No comment needed. If it is posted here, people will start jabbering about what's wrong.


----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a good one packsaddle.  We will get rigorous training in the next few months.  And how thick is this code book?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 23, 2011)

When it's hot

View attachment 460


View attachment 461


View attachment 460


View attachment 461


/monthly_2011_07/0501_immigroundup_monster_397x224.jpg.ee79e78844ba5c6ab2dc15a33b09c9e5.jpg

/monthly_2011_07/untitledj.jpg.05baf19a43a9509786c17bec52c6b3ed.jpg


----------



## peach (Jul 24, 2011)

my point, exactly, Chris.. thanks


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2011)

The idea behind this thread has been shot down.  What was I thinking?  Anyway, it's a bad idea.


----------



## peach (Jul 24, 2011)

most of us can spot numerous code violations in any photo.. or spot none..   just ask a question.  thanks


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, well, well......no calls, no flowers and then Pack sends us a photo of some Maple leafs......LMAO


----------



## packsaddle (Jul 24, 2011)

it's marijuana.....which is what the people were smoking when they wrote the IGCC.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 24, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> So let me guess, he's there to change a light bulb.


I believe the issue is the failure to install two inches of standing water on the floor.


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I believe the issue is the failure to install two inches of standing water on the floor.


You might get a few pints out of him when he gets hold of a live wire.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 24, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> You might get a few pints out of him when he gets hold of a live wire.


Well don't let him catch you then.


----------



## jim baird (Jul 25, 2011)

packsaddle said:
			
		

> it's marijuana.....which is what the people were smoking when they wrote the IGCC.


Hey Pack, send me a check and I'll send you a big bag of those leaves.


----------

